# Teamspeak Server online ?!



## JSchreiber (7. Oktober 2004)

Also .. ich hab mich ja hier schon belesen und dachte auch die Lösung gefunden zu haben .. aber es will einfach nicht funktionieren .

Ich habe auf einem lokalen Rechner einen Teamspeak Server aufgesetzt und lasse mir über No-ip.com auch eine extern erreichbare ip zuweisen..

nun möchte ich per php angezeigt bekommen, ob dieser server online ist oder nicht.

Aber es will einfach nicht funktionieren. Kann mir das jemand erklären ?!

Gruß

Jörn

Hier eine *funktionierende* Abfrage für meinen FTP- Server und die
*nicht funktionierende* Abfrage des Teamspeak Servers.



```
$ftp1 = fsockopen('meinftpserver.no-ip.com',21,&$errno,&$errstr,2);

$teamspeak = fsockopen('meinteamspeakserver.no-ip.com', 51234, &$errno, &$errstr,2);
```


----------



## JSchreiber (7. Oktober 2004)

Habs geschafft !

Hab 1. die Leerschritte entfernt .. 
und 2. den Port 14534 verwendet ...


----------



## fragilis (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe das selbe Problem, die Zeitle mit dem fsockopen gefällt mir gut, aber wo muss ich das ding reinsetzen?

Ich benutze einen Server Privat mit CENTOS 5, Website ist in ILCH-Clanscript mit entsprechendem Viewer-Modul

Besten Dank für eine hoffentlich rasche Antwort 

Markus


----------

